# Mac qui s'éteint tout seul...



## sharky (10 Juin 2009)

Hello,

J'ai un ancien G4 sous OS 10.3.9 qui s'éteint tout seul au bout de 5 minutes. J'ai mis tout ce qui était économmie d'énergie sur "jamais" mais rien ne change. Je l'utilise assez régulièrement et tout allait bien. Une idée ?

merci !


----------



## ntx (10 Juin 2009)

Surchauffe ? Un peu trop de poussière ?
Jette un coup d'oeil dans la console pour voir s'il y a une explication à ces arrêts intempestifs.


----------



## kaos (3 Juillet 2009)

La même chose c'est passée sur mon vieux G3 , j'ai démonté la ram et je l'ai bien remise  et il faut bien appuyer sur les connecteurs ide .
Avec le temps , les chocs et déplacements , les composants bougent et ça fait des coupures ...

au pire c est une barrette de ram qui fatigue


----------



## r e m y (3 Juillet 2009)

Je ne sais plus si ça existait déjà sur 10.3, mais sur 10.4 et 10.5 il y a une option dans les options sécurité pour déconnecter le Mac au bout d'une durée spécifiée.... regarde si ce réglage (s'il existe) n'est pas activé sur 5 minutes


----------

